# Squats in New Haven?



## janktoaster (Mar 2, 2014)

Seems like I'll be stuck in New Haven for the weekend, waiting on a friend. I'm taking a Megabus there from NYC for $5 and don't really feel like sleeping in Union station, but will if I must.. according to the weather it'll hit a low of 36, which really isn't too bad, so worse comes to worse I'll sleep under a bush or something

Does anyone know of any squats in New Haven or West Haven??


----------



## Ristoncor (Mar 3, 2014)

Apparently in Bridgeport there's an abandoned arms factory called Remington Arms that a few people home up in from time to time, though according to the guy who wrote the article, there were some drug dealers there too. Admittedly, he didn't go into the building, he just sort of walked around it or something. 
http://www.damnedct.com/remington-arms-bridgeport/


----------



## janktoaster (Mar 3, 2014)

Hmm, that place is fucking huge. I might be able to find a spot to just sleep for a few hours and then leave. But thanks for the link, I might try and check it out


----------

